# 2006 Bounder - 300 hp cat ???



## aalandscape (Feb 20, 2006)

I am considering the purchase of a 2006 38' Bounder equipped with a 300 hp cat C7 engine. I will be towing aprox. 6000-7000 lbs.
The dealers ( of course ) are telling me that the 300 hp with 860 lbs. of torque will be just fine. I am hoping someone has some input on this motor and or coach/motor combination.
I have also had a very hard time finding any type of engine performance upgrade for the cat C7 ......Banks or equal .
Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2006)

2006 Bounder - 300 hp cat ???

What you will need to watch on the upgrade is if the transmission can handle the extra torque. Check to see what the hitch is rated.  Should be located in the spec literature.


----------



## dawright42 (Mar 23, 2006)

2006 Bounder - 300 hp cat ???

The 300hp cat can be upgraded to a 330 or 350hp.  get in touch with catapillar inc ! Good luck



Dean


----------



## tasil (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: 2006 Bounder - 300 hp cat ???

I have the same motor in my 05 Revolution and also have been looking for performance upgrades with ouy any success. I pull a 24 foot trailer with a gross weight of about 8500 #. The motor is rated by the factory at 350 hp but as far as I am concerned the coach should have been outfitted with a C9 motor. Don't get me wrong on the whole it performs well but when you start pulling steep or long uphill grades it needs help. Good  luck.


----------



## Stormin (Dec 4, 2006)

RE: 2006 Bounder - 300 hp cat ???

I also started looking at 300 horse models.
I looked for over a year and decided on a 07 revolution with the C9 cat, 400 horse.
I pull a Chevy crew cab with Duramax 3/4 ton and it pulls mountains no problem.  It will maintain speed but will not gain. 
Unless your pulling a little car, I would recommend at least 400 horse engine with Allison 6 speed.
I also wanted the Spartan chassis over the freightliner.
I had a lot of fun researching-almost as much as owning one. 
Good luck


----------

